# rare male Indian stick insects pic ?



## Cherrypie (Apr 2, 2008)

hi guys,

does anyone have a rare male indian stick insect or knows anyone that does?


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, I've got one. He's red underneath and very lively. He matches the photograph in Dorothy Floyd's book "Keeping Stick Insects".


----------



## Yosborn1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, i own a male, he is on the left!
i have never seen him mating though!


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Yosborn 1 - that's not a male Indian stick insect, it is a dwarf female Indian stick insect. Have a look at the photo in the book "Keeping Stick Insects" by Dorothy Floyd to see what a male Indian stick insect looks like. Male Indian stick insects are very rare and are much thinner than the females. Dwarf female Indian stick insects are rare too and they usually have longer lifespans than the females.


----------

